# ATC Texas



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone planning or thinking about going to Texas in March?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

YUP..been thinking of rejoining just to fish the major events...not the Ohio ones.

ATC is one of the ones im really wanting to hit.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yo mark.. u doin the ATC thing or the ACS thing?? or both??


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

I want to do both...but the time factor and the fact that the odds are so heavily stacked against you in the ACS event (local knowledge etc) mean that I might just do the ATC event. I do have a list of the 'secret' big fish swims on Towne...(there are five), but if you draw no. 150 out of the hat where do you go?? And you can't fish Towne at night..hmmm...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

whaat? u can't fish town lake at night?? i thought they have alot of access there..


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

No..it is against the park rules. thats part of the conundrum down there, you may get a good spot on day 1 but you can only fish until dusk and then you have to pack up and be back the next day at first light or lose your spot...

or it may be more productive to fish the five days straight somewhere else...but we all know where the bounty fish are (for certain)...

I'm sure someone will win the $250,000 and that there will never be as good a chance to do so again because once it has been won, the insurance company won't finance another one...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's just retarded.. lol


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

You could always fish somewhere else at night....but what a pain that would be moving every 12 hours...idealy you need a camper I think.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Personally i am not sure if i would fish the ATC,(not saying i
wouldn't)Just that if i was to go down to TX for the first time.
I would rather spend all my time trying to find some nice fish!
Not 'wasting' my time (2 days) fishing a competition for no
money.I could be spending that time trying for some large
buffalo up the road!I know people fish for fun before and 
after the event.ect,ect,ect.

ACS event is just NOT for me.Plus i don't have that kind of 
money to fish a competition that is likely to be won by those 
with the most knowledge of the area!I really don't see a person 
that has never fished down there before winning that thing.But 
i could be wrong???

But with that being said,I won't allow myself to fish in Austin or 
The St Lawerance,untill i have had atleast a 30 from OH.Far too
many are being spoiled with these places,and i WILL NOT allow
myself to become one of them!I will not be one of these JO's
that catch rakes of 30-40's in TX and NY but can't catch a 20 
in their own state!Also,Town has been raped for so long now
that it has lost its appeal to me.Back in '02 i was like,MAN I
HAVE TO FISH THIS PLACE!!!,but now iam like F*** THAT
PLACE!...chumps!


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Greg

I agree with that also...it is very easy to talk yourself out of both events, you could end up in Texas for ten days and not even get a shot at a decent fish, and it wouldn't be cheap to do either...I know there are some completely barren areas at Town...and if you got skunked it would be a long slow drive back to Ohio...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to fish either St. Larry, somewhere in Texas(not Town) and a trip to either Tenn. or North Carolina next year.....i have 3 weeks paid vacation(36 days) and want to make my first trip out of state to try my luck on some Big buffs and hopefully some big commons.

Greg, i do hear ya.....since i went full time carper, ive always wanted to fish Town, not because i want to up my PB..because to me a PB from nowhere is better than a PB from a known big fish water..IMO.
I want to experience a different states carp action, but yes with a shot a some 30+ fish......ive got the 30+ lb. commons from Ohio and will be shooting for a buff of 30+ lbs. next.

My goal is to catch the big 4...20+ common(got), 20+ Buff(close, but no cigar), 20+ Mirror(again close, but not quite) and 20+ Grassie..then i'll be happy..but these i want from OHIO's waters....if i hit a 40+ common from out of state thats great, but wont count to me as much as a 40+ from my home State.

Only reason i'd hit one of the bigger comps. is to just see how a REAL tourny feels...ya never know i could either hate it and never do it again, or love it and keep on...ya never know til ya try i guess.



Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well,I should have been more specific.When i mean TX or
NY, i mean Austin and the St Larry.I would fish Toledo Bend or
The Finger lakes without having a 30 from OH,and wouldn't
feel 'cheated' if i banked a few 30's.I just don't want things
too easy for me,know what iam saying?

I would LOVE to fish down in TX one day at places like Amistad,
Toledo Bend,Sam Rayburn,ect.All fresh waters with virginal fish,
Town seems like some old lush that all the men in the bar have 
had a go with.

Waters iam hoping to fish in the future...

Lake Austin (MI)
Long Lake (MI)
Santee Cooper 
Toeldo Bend
Sam Rayburn
Columbia River (WA)
Millie Lacs (MN)
Wolf Lake (IL,IN)
Amistad


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

greg.. off all the lakes on your list, i really don't give a hoot about the first 2.. and you know how i feel about them personally..  the rest of them are just about the same, forgetaboutthem.. the only one i really like to put my time in is wolf lake.. i know the IN side access looks awesome.. and the IL part is waay cool too.. CARPY as hell.. and u know what i mean when i say that.  as a matter of fact, i plan on making a visit there pretty soon..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh, and while you guys was posting away, i went to fish for couple hours.. no fish.. but it beats sittin here wishin i have an xbox..lol..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

For me...wish list in the USA:

St. Larry- just because im a river lover and this monster river has to be fished in person to be believed i hear.
Lake Noman , Wylie and high rock lakes in North Carolina...big buffs.
Tenn. river, Ky. lake, Barley, Old Hickory & Watts bar(my first choice in Tenn.)
Sam Rayburn, toledo bend, texoma, lewisville.
the confluence of the missouri & mississippi rivers....confluence of the wabash & ohio river.... confluence of the Allegheny & Ohio rivers.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh and while we are all typing this, ive checked the weather forecast for Sunday, checked the river level and i AM going out and CATCHING a few carp in the morning, rain or shine.
Level looks perfect to get into my favorite wintering hole and i plan to have success on the journey.

Deer season starts monday(gun season) and i will not visit this spot until seasons end(next sunday is last day).

Good luck to any that venture out...and AK forget about an X box, they suck, only PS2 for me man!..sweet on the 57" HDTV...just wish i had more time to play it..im always to busy working and fishing(and not in that order..lol)

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck out there.. i'll be campin' out somewhere looking for a few bites myself.. bring on the warm rain..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak- I don't care what you say! iam getting one of those
45lb mirrors  :B 

''Forget about the rest'' are you NUTZZZZ man! 

But on the Wolf Lake Tip,......Hey..that is a carpy water if i
EVER saw one!I wanted to go and fish it the moment i saw it!
A few of those local guys gave me some advice on the lake,
but the biggest pice of advice (and they all suggested it) was 
to be carefull around that area!Apparently its not exactly Mayberry
down there!....LOL.......really classy you know?It dosen't seem
like any of those guys over there fish it?or at least not often?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its in Gary, IN.. what do you expect?? lol.. from what i can remember of the place, it looks pretty safe to me.. i know it was awhile back, and i didn't really pay enough attention there.. maybe worth checking out the IL side..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak- I might have to add Allegan to the list as well?LOL


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ok.. i'll let u in on a few places i have in mind for this year out of town trips..
1.. wolf lake, northern most part on IN side.. and along the "fingers" that stretch throughout the lake..
2.. the habor close to wolf lake, close to all the casino boats..
3.. jackson harbor in chicago.. 
4.. st. joseph river MI..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak- One of those guys that were advising me on Wolf,said
something about a WWD at the Amoco refinery in Whiting IN?
(On Lake Michigan)Said that theres regularly 30-35lbers in there?
Said that they are shot there that size during winter?Know any
thing?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know exactly what he's talkin about..  but fishing there could be tough when u may have hundreds of people fishin there..lol
hell..i got nobody that wants to go there with me..lol..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I figured YOU did....lol.....you know everything  

But he said something about Big rocks there and that its not
a 'great' place to bank fish from because of them?


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Scott

There is no question that the St Lawrence is an excellent carp water. However, be cautious when you plan to go up there...as the song says 'don't believe the hype'. If and when you go up there, you need a guide or at the very least someone who fishes there a lot and knows the many moods of the river...or stay at Babbits or somewhere well known (and well fed). It is ,like any other river, very very patchy..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

''IF'' i was to fish the ST. Lawerance for any serious length
of time(and if i did fish it i would try be there at least 2 weeks)I
would definally have use of a boat some how!That said,I would
LOVE to get into that Thousand Islands area durning pre-spawn!
And stalk the hell out of any feeder creeks,backwaters,shallow
flats i could find!The chances at stalking a real biggie durning 
this time is very good,if you know what your doing!Or so its
been said!I would definatly be getting in on that racket!


----------

